# Help



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

I have had four baby chicks hatch three weeks ago, all cream legbar chicks, three roosters, one hen. They have beenwith their adoptive broody mother hen. She has done a great job. Today I found a buyer for the three boys, which I am glad, they went this afternoon. I moved the hen with the four chicks outside this week with the other hens, but they baby's and mother hen were segregated. At times some of times the roosters slipped,under the fence and joined the hens, they seemed to leave the roosters alone.

Now since the three boys went this afternoon, it has thrown the mother hen. She jumped overbite fence and joined the other flock. Yesterday when I put her in there they all had a go at each other. Today I found her in there and she was happy, her sister was next to her, like she has never been apart from the flock. Her baby chick that is left joined her and came to no harm. She and the baby have gone back into their coop tonight, but instead of nesting the mother hen has decided to roost. The little chick has also roasted but under her. The chick did initially go to the nest.

Now is this because I have removed the other three to soon. What should I do

Any help is appreciated.














Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe. Its hard to know when one is going to be finished with the rearing of chicks. It could have been that she was right at that point right as you rehomed the other three. Her chick is old enough now to roost. 

If the Mother is pleased with having her sister in with her then I would make certain she gets her company.

Adjusting for each personality can be a lot of guess work. I have one that when she hatches has to be isolated with her chicks or she tears in to anything near by. Most of my girls are way more relaxed about the whole chicks intermingling with the flock thing.


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you Robin, that reassures me a lot  


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

